# Diamond "Clarity"?



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2017)

found this on another site...



> Introduction to Diamond Clarity™
> 
> Diamond Clarity™ is a new national program that formalizes a series of new and existing customer-enhancements that define how the company engages with current and future members during the sales and closing process, setting a new standard in our industry. It is built on two core principles: transparency and accountability, and it begins with a simple PROMISE.
> 
> ...




individual who posted it claims to have gotten it via email on 1/23


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 24, 2017)

Funny, have they shared this with all their sales staff.


----------



## klpca (Jul 24, 2017)

I am unimpressed with TS developers as much as the next person, but IMHO this is at least a starting point that needs to happen to get the reputation of timeshares out of the gutter. The TS product is a good one, but the sales arm of the experience ruins it for most people. Talk is cheap though - time will tell if Diamond really means what they say. A good start would be not calling people for *years* after they went to a presentation.

Btw, https://www.diamondresorts.com/diamond-clarity


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2017)

oh ive no doubt its nothing more than lip service to give some folks a warm fuzzy feeling...but a guy can hope!


----------



## Iggyearl (Jul 24, 2017)

I believe that the "Clarity" program came on the heels of the $800,000 settlement with the Arizona AG.  They needed some good reactive PR to buck the headlines.  This article gives some other details:

http://www.insidethegate.com/2017/01/diamond-resorts-launches-new-national-customer-service-program/

Diamond originally committed to recording the quality assurance interviews, which included the signings.  (Subject to customer approval).  I wonder if Diamond could "shock the world" and record the actual sales interviews....


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 25, 2017)

Clarity states: "the sales agent shall not deviate from printed sales materials."

Recently DRI members report that at Cancun Resort Las Vegas the sales agent tried to sell a package that converts their Diamond points to "Apollo points" (there is no such thing as Apollo points). And this conversion would end the lifetime obligation of maintenance fees being passed to family members. Other DRI members report the same sales pitch at the Williamsburg sales center.

When our Owner Advocacy group reports these sales pitches to the DRI Clarity representative, we are told the sales agent did not say these things. As one of our advocated notes, Clarity is nothing but window dressing--that is, a way to cover-up the lying and ward off other Attorneys General inquires.


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 25, 2017)

Diamond Clarity does not address any of the serious issues surrounding "same day see and sell" tactics. This article by Micheal Finn is an especially good presentation of those issues. It illustrates why Clarity is nothing but window dressing.

https://www.finnlawgroup.com/learning-center/statutory-protections-for-timeshare-purchasers


----------

